# Kitchen



## superscot69 (Mar 14, 2011)

Can anyone recomend a good Kitchen Design Shop based in Ras al-Khaimah in dire need of a new full Kitchen


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

superscot69 said:


> Can anyone recomend a good Kitchen Design Shop based in Ras al-Khaimah in dire need of a new full Kitchen


There is a place right next to the old LuLu department store. In the row of shops after the store. I have had a friend get some stuff via them, don't have a personal experience. 

Apart from that vendor there is another one further down the road, right before the Emirates NBD / VLCC intersection, across from the Adnoc petrol station. 

As far as I can remember those are the only dedicated Kitchen Design shops I have seen .. Hope that helps.


----------



## superscot69 (Mar 14, 2011)

many thanks


----------

